# NEWB here



## UnrivaledRevelation (Oct 29, 2007)

Can someone educate me a bit on the terms used to describe exhaust? For instance, when someone says "You should cam it"....what does that mean?:confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

UnrivaledRevelation said:


> Can someone educate me a bit on the terms used to describe exhaust? For instance, when someone says "You should cam it"....what does that mean?:confused


That is suggesting you install a performance camshaft in your car. This will, in addition to increaced performance, give your exhaust a nice, burble type sound. Here is a "cammed" Goat:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2382073952635196264


----------



## UnrivaledRevelation (Oct 29, 2007)

thanks for the info. I LOVE the way that sounds. This is my favorite video right here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-6r4cYkPu4

LOVE that sound.


----------

